# Yielding the best results between slin and AAS...



## Infantry87 (Dec 16, 2014)

In your eyes and experience with insulin, what compounds have you used with slin? With these compounds do you think you achieved the best results possible? Would you change the compounds used? And lastly in your honest opinion what would be the ideal compounds used with Insulin, if you could use anything AAS wise. 

Just trying to get some feedback on this topic from the vets on the board and how you utilize various compounds in conjunction with AAS usage. Appreciate it fellas


----------



## Bigwhite (Dec 16, 2014)

HGH, peptides, npp, dbol/drol combo. Slin is great for adding size so a bulking cycle only makes sense...


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 16, 2014)

GH n pep's have always treated me well with slin.  

2-4iu GH pre WO, 5-1iu slin post WO, 30-60g carbs (fast) 10min later.... was what i did and like it alot.  was doing it m/w/f with 4iu gh & 8iu slin, 35g dextrose, 10g creatine, 10g bcaa.


----------



## stonetag (Dec 16, 2014)

Infantry87 said:


> In your eyes and experience with insulin, what compounds have you used with slin? With these compounds do you think you achieved the best results possible? Would you change the compounds used? And lastly in your honest opinion what would be the ideal compounds used with Insulin, if you could use anything AAS wise.
> 
> Just trying to get some feedback on this topic from the vets on the board and how you utilize various compounds in conjunction with AAS usage. Appreciate it fellas


I like your question bro, I also am interested in the feedback on this.


----------



## Infantry87 (Dec 16, 2014)

gymrat827 said:


> GH n pep's have always treated me well with slin.
> 
> 2-4iu GH pre WO, 5-1iu slin post WO, 30-60g carbs (fast) 10min later.... was what i did and like it alot.  was doing it m/w/f with 4iu gh & 8iu slin, 35g dextrose, 10g creatine, 10g bcaa.



What kind of peps are we talking? I've had good results with grhp2 and cjc w/O dac... You guys throwing in maybe say hgh frag or ipamorelin? Only thing that might bother me is BK had an article about ghrp causing prolactin and cortisol increases when used so if I'm running deca with all this I might run into an issue


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 16, 2014)

ghrp 2 mostly.  it is the best bang for your buck and the best deal if you take into account how many pin's a day your going to be doing.  

Ipam is every bit as good as ghrp2, but isnt nearly as potent.  So you have to use more n it costs more to start with.

150mcg of ghrp2 isnt going to produce a ton of prolatin & cort. but there will be an increase from natty levels.  if you do the GH pre WO, 150mcg of GHRP2 asap post WO(as soon as you get home).....let that pulse ride out (8-12min).....than 5-10iu slin, than 10min and hit the carbs/creatine.


150mcg is a good single dose, will only be 1 extra pin a day, so 3 total.....1 pep, 1gh, 1slin.  it doesnt make your mid section look like checker board.  

IMHO....the 150mcg of ghrp2 is like adding in 1 more iu of GH (generic qualtiy), So for the cost, the amount of daily pins and what you get from just 1, 150mcg dose.....its worth it hands down.......IMHO


----------



## Infantry87 (Dec 17, 2014)

Thanks for the input fellas. Anyone else chime in when they can.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 17, 2014)

I don't respond well to GH but the holy grail is high dosed GH and slin.  

My last run with slin was while on 1.2g test and 600 deca weekly with 150mg drol daily. 

I added slin 3 x per week at 15 iu pre and 20 iu post.  I put on 25 Pounds in 3 weeks lol... I topped out at 287 pounds and was downright scary looking at that point. 

This was leading up to a meet and my weight was down from a grueling peak cycle and just not having eaten enough. So i didn't care about body composition. 
Gymrat is right about ghrp 2 being best bang for the buck but who has time for the pinning schedule that shit requires?

For your first slin run you might consider just slin and test.  What is more important imo is that you have metformin for your off days. That will cut your bloating down. Also finding the bare minimum carb intake so you don't spill over and pack on fat.


----------



## Infantry87 (Dec 17, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> I don't respond well to GH but the holy grail is high dosed GH and slin.
> 
> My last run with slin was while on 1.2g test and 600 deca weekly with 150mg drol daily.
> 
> ...



How are dosing the metformin? 500/day? Specific times for best advantages? Honestly man I'm not gonna bullshit you I was gonna do a test/deca run with it but idk about an oral yet just to see how much weight I can pack on next winter and I was just gonna cruise on my trt till then to make sure everything is good to go for the run. Only thing I see being a issue is since I have novo pens available in 5iu doses I was gonna stick with a 4wk 5iu PwO schedule for 5on/2off and see how it goes. Then take a break 4 wks and see how 10 3x a wk treats me and so on so forth. I'm not gonna rush extreme doses on the slin. Playing this one as safe as I can


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 17, 2014)

I take the metformin on off days at 250mg twice daily. 

So saturday Sunday met
Monday slin
Tuesday met
Wed slin
Thursday met
Friday slin 

After 3 weeks of slin I stop and go on metformin daily at 500 2x per day for 2 weeks to restore insulin sensitivity. 

It helps cut the bloating down too.

I think you would be safer doing higher dose of slin like say 10 IU for a shorter period or less days per week and see better results but that's just my opinion. 

Maybe cut that slin down to 3 or 4 days per week and use on days you train lagging parts or huge muscle groups like legs and back. 

Slin is incredibly anti catabolic so I think it makes more sense to use pre rather than post.  The log gets you thru the training then you have a big post workout meal. Zero catabolism happening there.


----------



## MoneyShot (Dec 17, 2014)

You know what I would want to see? A steroid newbie using a low amount of test, GH, and slin early on just to see how the results compared to a higher AAS only cycle, while his body is still prime for growth


----------



## MoneyShot (Dec 17, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> I don't respond well to GH but the holy grail is high dosed GH and slin.
> 
> My last run with slin was while on 1.2g test and 600 deca weekly with 150mg drol daily.
> 
> ...



Did you use HGH in addition to the slin 3x per week and if so, what dose? Was the 25lbs good weight or was it a lot of bloated water that came off after discontinuing slin usage?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 17, 2014)

MoneyShot said:


> You know what I would want to see? A steroid newbie using a low amount of test, GH, and slin early on just to see how the results compared to a higher AAS only cycle, while his body is still prime for growth


We had a guy, supra I think who hadn't used aas but used gh and slin and made really awesome gains.


----------



## Infantry87 (Dec 17, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> I take the metformin on off days at 250mg twice daily.
> 
> So saturday Sunday met
> Monday slin
> ...



Sending a PM here shortly POB.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 17, 2014)

MoneyShot said:


> Did you use HGH in addition to the slin 3x per week and if so, what dose? Was the 25lbs good weight or was it a lot of bloated water that came off after discontinuing slin usage?


Didn't use GH. I see zero benefit from it using anything less than 10iu daily. At 20 per day it was better but holy hell that was expensive!!!!

Two weeks after discontinuing slin use I weighed in for a meet after dehydrating a bit at 274. So yeah I definitely lost some water and bloat.


----------



## MoneyShot (Dec 17, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Didn't use GH. I see zero benefit from it using anything less than 10iu daily. At 20 per day it was better but holy hell that was expensive!!!!
> 
> Two weeks after discontinuing slin use I weighed in for a meet after dehydrating a bit at 274. So yeah I definitely lost some water and bloat.



For mass, I agree for the most part. However, adding 10iu on slin days only most likely would have certainly benefited. I agree low doses daily are mostly for fat loss and anti aging, but the large bonus doses likely don't have to be done every day for results.

I did use 5iu for over two years straight and felt it helped provide gains in mass though


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 18, 2014)

MoneyShot said:


> For mass, I agree for the most part. However, adding 10iu on slin days only most likely would have certainly benefited. I agree low doses daily are mostly for fat loss and anti aging, but the large bonus doses likely don't have to be done every day for results.
> 
> I did use 5iu for over two years straight and felt it helped provide gains in mass though


No I meant I personally see no benefit at less than 10iu. I spent a lot of money on great gh and ran it for a long damn time.  2 4 8 iu did nothing. Once I bumped to ten there was some slight leaning up. At 20 it was more noticeable.


----------



## shenky (Dec 18, 2014)

If I had money I would use GH. That is all.


----------

